# 2005 Renaultsport Megane Trophy



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Here is my 2005 Renaultsport Megane Trophy.

My car is No. 0443, Renault made 500 Trophy's worldwide, 159 coming to the UK.

For anyone interested, full details can be found on the Renaultsport Heritage page

http://www.renaultsport.co.uk/roadcars/heritage



I've not done a write up for some time and I've been meaning to do this for ages. This write up is no where near as professional as some others on here, but hopefully it will be of interest to some.

The Trophy has only covered 44,000 miles and was in excellent condition when I got it back in 2011.

First up the wheels, cleaned with Auto Finesse Imperial, worked in with various wheel brushes, including the EZ Detail brush, Auto Finesse brushes and wheel woolies from Polished Bliss















The larger wheel woolies are great for cleaning inside the wheel and the smaller wollies are excellent for the more difficult to reach areas, like around and inbetween the Brembo calipers









Wheels spayed with AF Iron Out



At this point I decided to take the wheels off to clean them inside, AF Iron Out used for this as well





While the wheels were off it was a good chance to give the arches and calipers a clean. Sprayed with AF Citrus Power





Once the calipers were clean they were given a coat of AF Mint Rims





Foamed with AF Avalanche







Then rinsed and washed with AF lather and wash mitt









Rinsed again and then decontaminated with AF Iron Out and Oblitarate, not actually too bad, minimal bleeding, certainly much less than some others cars i've seen on DW!

Car was then clayed using AF Clay and Glide, again, not too bad at all, this was about as bad as it got.



Car rinsed and foamed again ready for a polish

I'd limited experience with my DA, but after a day on a course with Auto Finesse at SL Restoration trying some products and getting some advice from James and Co, I felt a lot more confident.

As the paintwork on the Trophy was actually pretty good, I decided to go with Revitalise No:2 Compound and matching pad, I thought No:1 might be a bit too much





As I didn't buy the complete Revitalise kit with the pad prime, I used Finale to prime the pad





Once I finished polishing, I then went over the car with Revitalise No:3 refining compound, again, with matching AF pad





Then a quick once over with AF Rejuvenate to prepare for waxing



Having been lucky enough to receive a sample of Auto Finesse Illusion in with an order



it wasn't long before an order for a pot was placed. Absolutely love this wax, really does give the car that something extra.





AF waxmate used to apply





Buffed off with AF Ultra Plush Microfiber cloths





Plastic done with AF Revive





I cleaned the engine and surrounding area with AF Citrus power





Then dressed the plastics and wiper arms etc. with AF Revive





Engine cover with Werkstat Prime and Jett



Which left the engine looking like this



I decided to clean the windscreen wiper blades, they were filthy and I've found that Oblitarate does a great job of cleaning them.



















Interior given a general clean with AF Total, worked brilliantly on both plastic and fabric





Dash and interior plastics then given a once over with AF Spritz







Leather cleaned with AF Hide





Interior all finished







Glass cleaned inside and out with AF Crystal





Exhaust with AF Mercury

Before








After







While I had the wheels off, I gave them a coat of AF Mint Rims



Later, after the first coat had cured (and the wheels were back on the car), I added a second coat of Mint Rims and treated the tyres with AF Satin









And finally some afters. not the greatest pics in the world and don't really do the finish justice.....

waxed and finished in the garage











And outside...























In the car park…















Thanks for looking :thumb:


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

Nice work 

Are you sponsored by Auto Finesse?


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

dont like auto finesse do you?
haha, great stuff, you must have taken out a loan to buy all those auto finesse stuff!

cool car too, looks in great nick. really want to drive one to see how much fun they are


----------



## Brad252 (Jun 5, 2012)

Safe to say AF is your choice of product!! Great work and good write up, enjoyed!


----------



## minnnt (Mar 5, 2007)

Looks great mate. 

Same colour as my old Trophy too...............


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Ha Ha thanks chaps 

I am partial to a bit of Auto Finesse, it has to be said  :lol:


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Great work and write up:thumb:


----------



## luke w (Dec 11, 2012)

Excellent!!!


----------



## GarveyVW (Jun 28, 2013)

Fabulous work with a great write up.


----------



## bazz (May 15, 2007)

great and nice wright up.
the car look very nice now and like the colour of the wheels


----------



## D.Taylor R26 (Feb 5, 2012)

top work mate. another megane owner here! :wave: garage looks great as well. did you paint the engine cover or have it done elsewhere? looks really smart

Dave


----------



## s29nta (Mar 9, 2013)

Top work mate, good write up and pics too:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome write up mate, car looks fantastic


----------



## 636 (Oct 23, 2012)

Great write up mate. Car looks awsome. Product collection is impressive too!


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Great detail!!! Can't wait to get my R26 :driver:


----------



## hiddentalent (Nov 4, 2013)

Fantastic full clean there, Loving the auto finesse collection. I am quite fond of a nice clean silver car looks great.


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Scoobr said:


>


Great thread, results and report on a very tasty car. :thumb:
However, whats with the tax disc ?? 

Thought this was a recent thread?


----------



## Deniance (Jun 28, 2008)

had a look at the heritage on the link, jeez thats confusing
is it
megane 225
megane 265
megane 265 cup
megane f1
megane r26
megane r26r

is that order right, well right as in most desirable type thing?


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

Very nice write-up
Certainly prof like worth it! :thumb:

Nice to see a lot of pictures in your progress!

Great work!


----------



## jamie crookston (Aug 30, 2010)

I think thats got to be the one of the best Megane Trophy's I have seen. Credit to you mate. Keep it that way..


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Deniance said:


> had a look at the heritage on the link, jeez thats confusing
> is it
> megane 225
> megane 265
> ...


MK2= 225, 225 cup, Trophy, F1, R26 and R26r.
MK3= 250, 250 cup and 265 trophy. (All mk3's being made now are 265 ... I think)


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

D.Taylor R26 said:


> top work mate. another megane owner here! :wave: garage looks great as well. did you paint the engine cover or have it done elsewhere? looks really smart
> 
> Dave


Cheers mate :thumb: yes, engine cover painted, I actually got it from another Detailing World member, he had his local paintshop paint it for him.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

James_R said:


> Great thread, results and report on a very tasty car. :thumb:
> However, whats with the tax disc ??
> 
> Thought this was a recent thread?


Well spotted mate :thumb: It is a recent thread, only pics of me using the DA I had were from back in the summer, when my 9 year old daughter took the pics, she wasn't around this time


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Looks stunning. Great colour combo too


----------



## James_R (Jun 28, 2007)

Scoobr said:


> Well spotted mate :thumb: It is a recent thread, only pics of me using the DA I had were from back in the summer, when my 9 year old daughter took the pics, she wasn't around this time


Hehe, nice one


----------



## 123HJMS (Mar 13, 2013)

Just noticed this for sale on rsmegane .. shame!


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

123HJMS said:


> Just noticed this for sale on rsmegane .. shame!


I know mate, been a great car, will be a cracking buy for someone :thumb:


----------



## DanN92 (Nov 16, 2010)

Great write up and cracking job! :thumb:


----------



## MitchB121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Great work mate


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Thanks for the kind comments guys :thumb:


----------



## Natalie (Jan 19, 2011)

Thought I'd clicked on an AF catalogue there :lol:

Nice car :thumb:


----------



## Bill58 (Jul 5, 2010)

Excellent work!


----------



## Andrew Goacher (Dec 27, 2012)

Excellent work, and a nice write up too! Nice collection of AF :thumb:


----------



## LSherratt (Dec 27, 2011)

Awesome work, and that's a great collection of products. To be honest, I can't fault the AF range so I don't blame you for having so many AF products.


----------



## Ojai (Feb 24, 2008)

Top work man! Car looks great!


----------



## vxripper (Nov 20, 2012)

Looks great mate well done! Big fan if the auto finesse stuff too. Works really well and get amazing results from all of the products!

Did you go to SL restoration in April time? If so I was there too


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

vxripper said:


> Looks great mate well done! Big fan if the auto finesse stuff too. Works really well and get amazing results from all of the products!
> 
> Did you go to SL restoration in April time? If so I was there too


Yes mate, I was at SL Restoration for the Auto Finesse training day 

Was a really good day :thumb:

Thanks everyone for the kind comments


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Top work there mate and I agree the photos don't do that colour justice. There is far more to it than just being a grey/silver looking car. 

Nice to see a Phase I Megane 225 as they're not the most common/popular cars. Good to see.


----------



## westock (Jun 11, 2013)

Scoobr said:


> Ha Ha thanks chaps
> 
> I am partial to a bit of Auto Finesse, it has to be said  :lol:


The contents of that cupboard are probably worth more than my van! Love that car - nice work.


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Good work, my brother has one of these nice little motors they are.

Oh and great collection of cleaning products.


----------



## Scoobr (Jan 9, 2008)

Alex_225 said:


> Top work there mate and I agree the photos don't do that colour justice. There is far more to it than just being a grey/silver looking car.
> 
> Nice to see a Phase I Megane 225 as they're not the most common/popular cars. Good to see.


Thanks mate, not quite as clean as yours though!


----------



## TonyH38 (Apr 7, 2013)

Great job, and that is some collection you have there.


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice work :thumb:


----------

